
The Tesla Semi Is Dead - spking
https://seekingalpha.com/amp/article/4172159-tesla-semi-dead
======
ibdf
This guy wrote a whole article off of interview quotes. No actual proof or
research. Some people just want other people to fail.

------
rahulroy9202
From people who shorted the stocks.

